# umts für linuxrechner



## macropode (7. April 2006)

Hi. Hab schonwieder ein Problem. Ich habe mir eine Vodafone UMTS-Karte für meinen Linux-Schleppi besorgt. Kennt jemand ein passendes Programm um die Karte unter Linux in Betrieb zu nehmen?


----------

